

UK Politician starts "Gamers' Voice" in response to Daily Mail article - bensummers
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=189974734041

======
bensummers
Politician: <http://www.tom-watson.co.uk/>

Daily Mail Article: [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1225926/New-game-
let...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1225926/New-game-lets-players-
kill-civilians-terror-attacks.html)

Latest Tweet: <http://twitter.com/tom_watson/status/5584987511>

